# no periods, probably due to stress, please help



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

hello everyone,
haven't had a period since january, it's may now.  My periods have been irregular and infrequent in the past and I think it's due to stress.  Will the clinic give me drugs to sort it out?  I'm a long way from any clinics and might not be able to get time off to go back and forth to clinic that much.

I did get regular periods after some high quality acupuncture but they stopped as soon as the stress in my life changed from one type to another.

I'm 36 with no history of early menopause in the family.
thanks
ev


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, so sorry to hear about this.   


I had something v similar a few years ago (in my mid-20's, no thoughts on TTC at the time), when I was in a situation which i found extremely stressful - they just stopped completely, having been reasonably regular at 4-5 weeks before then.  Once I was out of the situation, they returned.  I also found that during our 2nd year of TTC #1 they started getting 6-8 weeks apart, and I put that down to work stress, but probably also the stress of not being able to conceive.  By that time we were being seen by the NHS consultant at our local hospital and she prescribed clomid to make sure I was ovulating regularly each month.


Have you received any medical advice on this so far?  It might be worth a trip to the GP about the missing periods, particularly if you are TTC at the moment.  But the GP also might be able to help with something for stress management?


Take care,
Cx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

You could also look at if you have polycystic ovaries as this causes havoc with your cycle. I once went 79 days between cycles. The doctor can prescribe metformin to make your cycle regular if you have this.


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you lovely people, so nice to be on FF again (even if i can't get into chat)

i do have polycystic ovaries but not PCOS.  I know I can produce an egg myself as I did this when I went abroad for tx.  Thanks for reminding me about clomid, cos I do have some stashed away that I will take if I feel the need, although the first time I took it I had about 4 follicles!!!!!  That was partly cos the stupid clinic told me to take more than a first timer should (even though I pointed that out to them).  I think the clinic told me to take it cos they were too stupid to realise that poly ovaries do not automatically mean you have PCOS.  The second time I went to the clinic I didn't take any clomid.

I'm going to try cinnamon as I've read online that that can help.  In terms of the stress, there's only so much I can do to sort it out at the moment, I'm hoping that I will get a half-decent job and that other changes I'm making will make a difference, but there's a limit to what I can do and the family shoving my sister's pregnancy in my face whilst ignoring my situation doesn't help.  I'm just going to try and avoid them as much as I can.

i will have a look at metformin now, thanks again xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mscandy35 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
As stress levels rise, there’s a chance that your menstrual period will temporarily stop, a condition known as secondary amenorrhea. More likely, it's either stress, or PCOS, or maybe some issues with your thyroid or other hormones.

Because stress can affect the part of the brain responsible for producing hormones, it can throw hormonal levels out of whack, which can lead to changes in the frequency and duration of your menstrual period.  Reducing your level of stress or finding effective coping mechanisms may help your body revert to a normal menstrual period. 

It’s important to see a doctor if erratic or absent menses persist for several months— both for the future of your reproductive health and your sanity. Talking with a therapist or possibly taking anti-anxiety medication can lower stress and help you manage stress symptoms, eventually allowing your system to return to regularity. 

Best wishes,
Candy.


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks so much for the replies, not a lot i can do about the stress, life is just crap sometimes and you have to get on with it or drown innit
even


----------

